# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Uderzenie w oko

## krystian-jank16

Witam, wczoraj dostałem piłką w oko. Zauważyłem, że przy słabym świetle widzę jakby plamę z dołu (uczucie podobne, kiedy ma się zapuchnięte oko). Przy świetle jest w 100 % w porządku, tylko po zmierzchu dostrzegam tę "plamę" Pomyślałem, że przejdzie, ale dziś nadal odczuwam owe zjawisko.
Czym to może być spowodowane? Co zrobić - dać jeszcze trochę czasu czy udać się do okulisty?
Pozdrawiam
Krystian

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam. Tego typu objaw może być związany z odklejeniem siatkówki, do którego mogło dojść po urazie. W związku z tym proponuję wizytę u okulisty, ważne, by oko zobaczył specjalista i lepiej z tym nie zwlekać. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam właśnie ten sam probrem. Dostałem piłką w oko ale nie mam rzadnych plam pod okiem. Jednak po tym uderzeni gdy wyjdę z ciemnego pomieszczenia na jasny to pulsuje mi oko. Także gdy zrobię sobię drzemkę, to pulsuje mi lewa pułkula głowy. łaśnie tam gdzie dostałem piłką w oko.  Co mam robić ???

----------


## Krzysztof

W tym przypadku również warto odwiedzić okulistę. Nie potrzeba do tego skierowania, a warto, by oko zobaczył specjalista - zaniedbanie objawów wystepujących po urazie oka może mieć często złe konsekwencje. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dostałem z piłki w lewe oko. Czasami mnie boli oraz odczuwam taki lekki ucisk. Nie wiem czy jest to odklejenie siatkówki i nie wiem czy isc z tym do okulisty. Z piłki dostałem 1 tydzien temu.

----------


## Martek

Jeśli czujecie jakieś bóle, macie plamy itp. to prosto do lekarza okulisty. Odklejenie siatkówki to poważna sprawa, która nie leczona prowadzi do ślepoty.

----------


## Optilux_pl

Może być to zwykłe stłuczenie i dlatego też oko pulsuje,tym bardziej że widzisz te plamy o jakich mowa w powyższym poście. Jeżeli obrzęk po kilku dniach nie ustąpi to faktycznie najlepiej będzie wybrać się do lekarza specjalisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Dostałem piłką centralnie w oko. Na początku mgła a z dołu czarna zasłona na drugi dzień przeszło tylko rano widziałem na środku czarną plamę. Udałem się do okulisty wykonał OC, wziernikowanie i USG. Na wziernikowaniu znalazł malutki krwiaczek który według niego niczym nie grozi tylko zalecił łykać Rutinoscrobin. Na USG stwierdził że od uderzenia zrobiło się PVD (tylne odłączenie ciała szklistego). Powiedział że nie ma to dla mnie żadnego znaczenia i mogę prowadzić taki tryb życia jaki prowadziłem. Trochę poczytałem na temat tego PVD i tak naprawdę można spać spokojnie jak ciało szkliste całkowicie się odłączy od siatkówki. Czy ktoś miał podobne doświadczenie, i czy po taki urazie napewno można dalej prowadzić aktywny tryb życia?

----------

